# DJ headset.



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

I recently was going to build up a old stp frame I had.. I looked at the zerostack headset and realized I had trashed my 2nd bottom cup in that frame. I am amazed that giant used the zero stack on a bike that would take such a beating. So after not been able to source a headset in town, I am going to have to go online. 

Then my headset on my other dj frame started to go too. I destroyed a cheap xc headset the first time and now this is my second headset in this frame. 

My question to you guys is what headsets do you run on your bikes? 

I should have a yeti dj frame soon and I want to know what tapered headset I should run... I know that the CK stuff is always considered the best but what else do you guys use? I have been surprised to find a few king headsets used for around 60-70 bucks. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

I have used the fsa pig headset on two different bikes with good results. It has oversized bearings, looks good and will take a hell of a beating... One downfall is the seals aren't the best so you have to take care of it if you want it to last. The one I have is over a year old and I have cleaned/regreased twice in that time. Still working flawlessly. For my downhill rig I use a chris king which is the **** but for a dirt jumper I would def reccomend the pig. Best part is its around 25 bucks!


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

I use CK on my Jackal and this is my second Jackal with CK.. I won't use anything else..


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

SofaKingHigh said:


> I use CK on my Jackal and this is my second Jackal with CK.. I won't use anything else..


I found a used king for 50 bucks on Craigslist and I am going to pick it up. It's a 1 1/8 straight while my yeti will be tapered. But I figured that for 50 bucks I could use it on my current frame until I get my yeti and then I will just buy a king lower for the new bike.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Double post. 

It's bright and doesn't match any bike I will ever own but it was 60 bucks on Craigslist and like brand new. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

It looks really nice! Great deal!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Theres cane creek headsets, and theres junky headsets.


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Chris King > Cane Creek


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

SofaKingHigh said:


> Chris King > Cane Creek


This... Granted I have only used cheaper cane creek headsets but I don't see me ever trashing this king headset.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea, it's pretty hard to trash a CK headset..


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

SofaKingHigh said:


> Chris King > Cane Creek


They're so good they had to rip off CC once the patent wore out


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> They're so good they had to rip off CC once the patent wore out





> Yea, it's pretty hard to trash a CK headset..


Its actually incredibly easy.. ask anyone with a long travel fork on one. CC does not, and has not ever had this issue. King is just now coming up to par, and still charging too much for what CC has been doing right for years.


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

CK are the most expensive and arguably the best. I have a FSA Pig that's on my 20" which has been fine with lots of rigid abuse. Fortunately my DJ frame has integrated, for which I use First SPURS SK


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

So my CK has a wicked knock in it... My Headtube is not faced, so that will be my next step, but I am really hoping that Its not a Ovalized headtube..


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

eastern integrated on my deity cryptkeeper! I hate pressing in headsets.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Just thought I'd revive this. I need to replace the headset on the 2005 Kona Cowan I just scooped up. 

I'm not going to lie and say that I'm totally clueless with this. Is there anything I should look for when looking at headsets for a dirt jumper? This bike will be 98% urban assault.

I've looked up on Google and these forums, and I see lots of info, but I don't know how much applies to this style of riding nor my specific bike.

Any tips or hints would be great. I usually look for parts on Jenson or DansComp but would buy it anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Kona_CT said:


> Just thought I'd revive this. I need to replace the headset on the 2005 Kona Cowan I just scooped up.
> 
> I'm not going to lie and say that I'm totally clueless with this. Is there anything I should look for when looking at headsets for a dirt jumper? This bike will be 98% urban assault.
> 
> ...


Check Craigslist for chris king headsets. I got mine for 60 bucks and it was awesome.

Sent from my mobile telephone.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

swan3609 said:


> Check Craigslist for chris king headsets. I got mine for 60 bucks and it was awesome.
> 
> Sent from my mobile telephone.





> So my CK has a wicked knock in it... My Headtube is not faced, so that will be my next step, but I am really hoping that Its not a Ovalized headtube..


You just posted that 2 posts up :lol:

A brand new S3/S40 is 40 bucks.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> You just posted that 2 posts up :lol:
> 
> A brand new S3/S40 is 40 bucks.


What brand? Google'd it and can't really find it.

Sorry, I'm a complete n00b to headsets.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

lolz at CK headsets. talk about overpriced junk...


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

One Pivot said:


> You just posted that 2 posts up :lol:
> 
> A brand new S3/S40 is 40 bucks.


Faced my Headtube and all was good. I cant blame the headset for my frame not being properly finished. And I know this headset will last me unlike the others I have blown up.

Sent from my mobile telephone.


----------



## Venku (Jul 24, 2010)

CC has a headset with a 110 year warranty... Pretty sure that would last.
There are also some complaints about the o-ring interface on the CK headsets.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess one specific question I have is what info do I need to buy one? I know it's 1 1/8" threadless. Other than that, are they "universal"?

I just want one that'll last. Don't care what color, etc. As cheap as possible - but I don't want to put junk on my bike.


----------



## Venku (Jul 24, 2010)

From what I've seen they are universal so long as you have the size and whether or not they are integrated straight. 
This should work: Cane Creek 40 Series EC34 Headset > Components > Headsets and Spacers > Headsets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## chucky d (May 29, 2012)

swan3609 said:


> Double post.
> 
> It's bright and doesn't match any bike I will ever own but it was 60 bucks on Craigslist and like brand new.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


looks good to me


----------

